# My Pee is Red. Shud I see a Doctor?



## Putterrr (Mar 28, 2011)

Well my first batch of SP has been sweetened and thoroughly tasted and my wife thinks this is going to go down way too easy. Actually my batch was split into two so I could try different flavours. Here is what I did if anyone is interested.

The started was a RJS winery series Rossa Grande. I made the 23 L or 6 US gal recipe. I split the batch in 2 after clearing and put it into 11.3 L carboy's.

First one was sweetened just with sugar. I added 2.5 cups of sugar for a SG of 1.014. Nice lemon flavour.

The second one was sweetened with Ocean Spray frozen cranberry cocktail (275 ml). I added 2 cans and it had a nice cran flavour but way to tart. I added 1/2 cup of sugar and the sweetness was better but some of the cran flavour was lost so I added a third can of concentrate. This was better on flavour but too tart again. Adding another 1/2 cup of sugar gave it both cran flavour with acceptable sweetness. It ended up with a SG of 1.019. That seemed high but I guess the sugar was needed to overcome the extra tartness of the cranberry.

I'm very please and will bottle in clear beer bottles soon. I also have a Pinot Noir in the pail that is destined to become Lemon-Lime and Lemon-Lime-Something SP. 







The darker one is the Cranberry Pee

Thanks Lon. I tell everyone about your great site. I must admit I get some enjoyment seeing their face when I say I'm making Skeeter Pee.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Mar 28, 2011)

It is a fabulous drink and with a few different flavors you can create a whole new flavor. Different colors etc. It's like going to the pop machine.


----------



## robie (Mar 28, 2011)

Sounds like you are having lots of fun. Keep it up and let us know how it all turns out.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

And try to put a bottle away for 9-12 mos... you'll be surprised at how it smooths out and mellows that lemon!

Fun in a bottle!

Debbie


----------



## ditchbanker (Mar 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> And try to put a bottle away for 9-12 mos... you'll be surprised at how it smooths out and mellows that lemon!



Just bottled my first batch last week. I can't see it sitting 9-12 months I'll have to take your word for it


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 28, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> ......Thanks Lon. I tell everyone about your great site. I must admit I get some enjoyment seeing their face when I say I'm making Skeeter Pee.



Sounds delicious.... to me anyway. I know some people are hesitant to drink anything with the work Pee in it, but once they have a sip and get over the name barrier, they seem to be converts for life. Enjoy, and if you have any pictures you'd like to share on the website, send them to me. Cheers,


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

Make so much you can't drink it...or just squirrel away a bottle to see how it changes!!

Debbie


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 28, 2011)

Minnesotamaker said:


> Sounds delicious.... to me anyway. I know some people are hesitant to drink anything with the work Pee in it, but once they have a sip and get over the name barrier, they seem to be converts for life. Enjoy, and if you have any pictures you'd like to share on the website, send them to me. Cheers,



I'll get you a picture when I bottle Lon. 

I took a beer bottle full (cold of course) in to my local wine supply store today to share with the girls since they have been hearing nothing from me for 3 weeks except skeeter pee. They were off today but the guy who owns it was in. I don't know him at all and when I asked hime to give my pee sample to the girls, he did the expected double take. "Skeepter Pee? What the heck is that?" he says. Go get a glass I say and he pours himself a generous sample. He sips it once, the eyes go up. He takes another sip, smacks his lips, smiles and dives in for a third much larger sample. "That is dam good, what the hell is Skeeter Pee?" Well you can imagine that we talked for bit after that. I think you will have yet another visitor to your site.

Thx again.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Putterrr said:


> My Pee is Red. Shud I see a Doctor?



I would say YES. That happened to me once and it was a kidney stone


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

See the Nurse... you'll get better, quicker advice... and a little sympathy to boot!!

Debbie RN


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> See the Nurse... you'll get better, quicker advice... and a little sympathy to boot!!
> 
> Debbie RN



...and a cougar to boot! All the fine qualities of life!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 28, 2011)

What is the opposite of a Cougar? 

Wait, that is a Sugar Daddy on the man's side...

THAT is what I have... hubby is 12 yrs older....

Maybe the NEXT husband... ggggrrrrrrowl!! LOL

Debbie


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 28, 2011)

Now thats what I call progression Planning!


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 29, 2011)

It does look delicious. I think I'd call it *Vampire Pee * myself!


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 29, 2011)

I've stopped labeling it "PEE"... too many people aren't as "enlightened" as I am and turn their noses up at the fun of the name.
Now I call it Elderberry Lemon.... makes them happy!!

Debbie


----------



## roadwarriorsvt (Mar 30, 2011)

If "they" don't want to drink it, then thats more for you! :: Lucky I've got friends in low places!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Mar 30, 2011)

docanddeb said:


> I've stopped labeling it "PEE"... too many people aren't as "enlightened" as I am and turn their noses up at the fun of the name.
> Now I call it Elderberry Lemon.... makes them happy!!
> 
> Debbie



You have to handle this they same way they do with "rocky mountain oysters". You wait until they've had a couple before "enlightening" them. At that point, it's too late to give it back to you. Unless they're really sissies, you could still get it back I guess.


----------



## ditchbanker (Mar 30, 2011)

I've made up manufacturer's warning labels for the back bottles of my skeeter pee:

*Warning* 1)Consumption of this wine may lead to laughter when shared with friends. 2)May cause allergic reaction among those who don't consider this "real" wine. 3) Don't lean too far over a campfire when enjoying this wine.
Not a significant source of pretentiousness. 

It made me laugh, and often that's the best I can hope for.


----------



## docanddeb (Mar 31, 2011)

THAT is a good label!!

Debbie


----------

